# Pregnant Pigeons



## LondonPigeon

Does anybody have pictures of what Pregnant Pigeons look like? I always wanted to know

I think I maybe saw some, the pigeon was really fat (stomach) and it kept cooing in a really low voice,

How long are the eggs stay in the pigeon for? and why is it when the eggs hatch, the pigeons have a very strange sitting position? their tail faces up










maybe both pigeons who sit on the unhatched eggs do this?

also what happens if a pigeon can't find a proper nest in time when the eggs hatch?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi LondonPigeon...lots of questions there! lol 

Well, I'm sorry but I don't have a picture of a pregnant pigeon to show you but, you really wouldn't know a pigeon is pregnant by looking at it. You don't see a big "belly" like in the case with humans or mammals, birds are different. 

The eggs aren't in the pigeons' body for a long time at all, about a week from the time the pigeons mate until they are layed. The egg goes through different stages inside the hen; a shell forms around the egg and then it hardens.

I think what you're seeing when you mention the pigeons tails being up when they are on the nest, is just the placement of the nest. Nests are often in corners or nest boxes (in lofts) and they just hold their tails up because it's a small space.

If a pigeon doesn't have a nest ready when it's about to lay, it will lay the egg anywhere really. I've seen them lay on balconies on the hard concrete, and I've also seen them just drop an egg while perched on a railing or wall.

Hope I've answered your questions


----------



## LondonPigeon

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi LondonPigeon...lots of questions there! lol
> 
> Well, I'm sorry but I don't have a picture of a pregnant pigeon to show you but, you really wouldn't know a pigeon is pregnant by looking at it. You don't see a big "belly" like in the case with humans or mammals, birds are different.
> 
> The eggs aren't in the pigeons' body for a long time at all, about a week from the time the pigeons mate until they are layed. The egg goes through different stages inside the hen; a shell forms around the egg and then it hardens.
> 
> I think what you're seeing when you mention the pigeons tails being up when they are on the nest, is just the placement of the nest. Nests are often in corners or nest boxes (in lofts) and they just hold their tails up because it's a small space.
> 
> If a pigeon doesn't have a nest ready when it's about to lay, it will lay the egg anywhere really. I've seen them lay on balconies on the hard concrete, and I've also seen them just drop an egg while perched on a railing or wall.
> 
> Hope I've answered your questions


thanks Brad that answers my questions

when I saw that fat pigeon, I felt upset and scared becuase it kept making this low cooing sound and you could see it making the noise through its neck, I didnt know if it was ill, it was on my balcony for a few minutes (some years ago) but it looked healthy, maybe it wanted to eat or it was trying to call its friend


----------



## ohiogsp

My guess is, that was a male pigeon you seen trying to get a female to mate with him.


----------



## LondonPigeon

that makes sense

another thing i read on the forum is that sometimes oyu're supposed to put wooden eggs if the real ones are infertile? i dont know why you're supposed to di it?


----------



## John_D

LondonPigeon said:


> another thing i read on the forum is that sometimes oyu're supposed to put wooden eggs if the real ones are infertile? i dont know why you're supposed to di it?


Normally wooden eggs (or in the UK more often plastic eggs) are used to replace real ones to prevent eggs developing and hatching, if you don't want more pigeons.

If you know for a fact that eggs are infertile (as with a hen who could not have possibly paired up), it's not absolutely necessary, but not a bad idea since the infertile eggs could go 'off'.

John


----------



## LondonPigeon

John_D said:


> Normally wooden eggs (or in the UK more often plastic eggs) are used to replace real ones to prevent eggs developing and hatching, if you don't want more pigeons.
> 
> If you know for a fact that eggs are infertile (as with a hen who could not have possibly paired up), it's not absolutely necessary, but not a bad idea since the infertile eggs could go 'off'.
> 
> John


now i understand thanks


----------



## Skyeking

Hi LP,

While we were renovating our nest boxes we took several down, and I had one poor hen desperatley looking for a place to lay her egg. It was panic time for her, and I planned to catch her and find her proper accomodations when I noticed her business, but she found a nice empty cubby and was able to lay her egg, undisturbed, with time to spare. I have never seen such panic and searching for a place, it upset me, as I miss-calculated her laying date. Imagine how it UPSET HER?


----------



## LondonPigeon

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> While we were renovating our nest boxes we took several down, and I had one poor hen desperatley looking for a place to lay her egg. It was panic time for her, and I planned to catch her and find her proper accomodations when I noticed her business, but she found a nice empty cubby and was able to lay her egg, undisturbed, with time to spare. I have never seen such panic and searching for a place, it upset me, as I miss-calculated her laying date. Imagine how it UPSET HER?


the pigeon must have been stressed 

but its good she found a place


----------



## TerriB

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> While we were renovating our nest boxes we took several down, and I had one poor hen desperatley looking for a place to lay her egg. It was panic time for her, and I planned to catch her and find her proper accomodations when I noticed her business, but she found a nice empty cubby and was able to lay her egg, undisturbed, with time to spare. I have never seen such panic and searching for a place, it upset me, as I miss-calculated her laying date. Imagine how it UPSET HER?


Treesa, you are so in-tune with your birds! A lot of people would never have noticed the hen's desparation. They do live by their own cycles!


----------



## kittypaws

*Where do you get that picture?*

Hey LP - I was wondering where you took that picture of the pigeon on her nest? - it certainly looks a nice secure snug place to raise some babies.... 

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon

kittypaws said:


> Hey LP - I was wondering where you took that picture of the pigeon on her nest? - it certainly looks a nice secure snug place to raise some babies....
> 
> Tania x


i found that image somewhere when i was looking for picture of pigeon parents


----------



## kittypaws

Oh I see - I thought they may have been near you - would have been nice to watch the babies grow and leave the nest eventually.

Still - a nice little nesting spot I think. 

Tania x


----------



## reda_smirss

*ohhhhhh neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed help*

hey evrybody its my first time raising up pigeons voyageurs so i don't know a damn thing

can any one tell what should i do i have a female and male but i cant get thim together even if the male makes all the first steps to the female but they don't seem to be able to have eggs

and i can't even know if my female have eggs or not 

sorry really english is not my language and i don't know for good about pigeons


----------

